# Youtube Instructional On "graff" Cider/beer Brewing



## msheridan69 (18/10/09)

Hi everyone,

I just put together a 3 part video on how to brew Brandon O's Graff Cider - for those of you who don't know what Graff phenomenon is all about then you can find out on Home Brew Talk. Anyway, I hope you enjoy my vids.

Cheers,
Martin - It's kind of appropriate that an Irish/Aussie hybrid should be brewing a Cider/Beer hybrid don't you think?


----------



## Verbyla (18/10/09)

Thanks for that!

I've got another cider planned in the next couple of weeks and i reckon i'll try this one out!


----------



## Verbyla (20/10/09)

Here's the recipe given in the video:

445g Crystal Malt 120 EBC 28g Torrefied Wheat

1kg Amber Malt Extract

1kg LDME

14g of your favourite hops ≤ 6%AA for a 30 minute boil

15L Apple Juice 

Yeast = US-05



Steep Grain for 30 minutes @ 65C in 3.75L of water

Sparge Grain with 1.25L of water @ 75C


----------



## cdbrown (20/10/09)

The folks over at homebrewtalk constantly talk about graff especially on the chatroom. Sometimes all they talk about is graff and any other style is ignored.


----------



## msheridan69 (21/10/09)

Edwort's Appelwein seems to get a lot of attention too - I haven't brewed it yet but it's on the list of things to do before I die LOL

I brewed a test batch (5L) of variation Graham's Old English cider and it tastes great - far superior to the Brigalow and Black Rock kits which I wasn't that impressed with. 

I'm calling this one Somerset Gold. The cider is super drinkable straight out of the fermenter and I can't wait to taste it when it's fully carbonated in a couple of weeks. 

The final product is medium dry on the tongue and has a long finish. The combination of pear, honey and lemon make for a full flavored drink with loads of character!
This is a real summer thirst quencher (tannins in the tea do the trick)  

*Somerset Gold*
=============
2.4L Apple (Just Juice)
2.4L Apple & Pear (Just Juice)
Juice of half a lemon
1 Cup strong Liptons tea
100gms Honey (diluted with hot water for each mixing)
3.5 gms Brigalow Yeast 

Primary for 14 days (16-24C)
OG = 1050
FG = 1010
ABV 6.6%

You won't regret making this one!


----------



## Verbyla (26/10/09)

Just in regards to the graff. It says to choose your favourite hops but since i haven't been brewing for all that long i don't really know much about hops and their qualities, apart from what i read in their description. I usually just use whatever the brewery shop man tells me to  

I've been reading up on different varieties but there's so much to choose from. Anyone know what varieties are commonly used in graffs? Just hoping to get a bit of a push in the right direction.

Cheers, 
Verbyla


----------

